#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Новый год. Москва. Куру хунг.

## куру хунг

Благодаря великой милости админов БФ, меня восстановили, несмотря на всё моё хулиганство и безобразия. Чему я , не буду скрывать, рад.
 Хочу своей радостью поделиться лично встретившись в Москве, со всеми кто готов лицезреть мою опостылевшую наверное всем морду, в реале.
 В столице буду завтра, т. е. 31 января 2006 г.
Чесслово клянусь рад буду всем, обещаю вести себя прилично.
 Очень хочеццо, хоть кого-то увидеть вживую. Всех люблю и уважаю.
Ну хоть кто-то прийдите на стрелку.
  Правда, устал ужо с монитором общаться, хочу живых людей. Буду в столице в 11.00. Уехать нужно в Кунсангар где-то в 17-18 часов с Курского.

----------


## куру хунг

Короче- я вот что удумал.
Мой тел. 89603463811
Буду
кушать тибетские мамо в ресторации по адресу то ли Покровка, то ли Маросейка . Если спиной стоять к  Крамлю то по левой сторне, возле Чистых прудов. 
Короче- "Белые облака" , проходишь-потом будет.
 Главное не перепутать с украинской жральней, там на входе обычно стоит какой-монголоид под казака ряженый, а в тибетской жральне наоборот-какого--то хохла нарядили в тибетские одежды.
 Короче- я там звтра буду в 13.00.
Всем пришедшим мамо бесплатно. 
И плюс напитки- чай там и всё такое

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

:Smilie:  Привет, друже, но завтра я уже обещщалси в гости, а потом уезжаю на побывку в Харьков. С Курского же вокзала, но вечером, в десятом часу.
С наступающим!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Из классики (предрождественское настроение):*

"Этот  Куру Хунг был точно когда-то БФ-овцем; но выгнали его или он сам ушёл с БФ, этого никто не знал. Давно уже, лет пять, а может, и семь, как он принял прибежище. Сначала он жил, как настоящий йогин: ничего не работал, спал три четверти дня, ел за шестерых косарей и выпивал за одним разом почти по целому ведру; впрочем, было где и поместиться, потому что Куру Хунг, несмотря на небольшой рост, в ширину был довольно увесист. Не прошло нескольких дней после появления его на БФ, как все уже узнали, что он любит поругаться. Напишет ли кто о нидаловской Карма Кагью, тотчас появляется Куру Хунг; а Куру Хунгу стоило только пошептать несколько слов, и тема удалялась модераторами. Случалось ли, что в голову неофита попадёт новая мысля, Куру Хунг умел так искусно ударить кулаком в спину, что мысля отправлялась куда ей следует, не причинив никакого вреда йогинскому горлу. В последнее время его редко видали где-нибудь. Причина этому была, может быть, лень, а может, и то, что пролезать на БФ делалось для него с каждым годом труднее. Тогда миряне должны были отправляться к нему сами, если имели в нем нужду.

_(О грядущей встрече: )_
Шебунин не без робости отворил дверь и увидел Куру Хунга, сидевшего на полу по-тибетски, перед небольшою кадушкою, на которой стояла миска с момо. Эта миска стояла, как нарочно, наравне с его ртом. Не подвинувшись ни одним пальцем, он наклонил слегка голову к миске и схватывал момо зубами.
"Нет, этот, - подумал Шебунин про себя, - еще ленивее Берхина: тот даже умеет есть суши палочками, а этот и руки не хочет поднять!"
Куру Хунг, верно, крепко занят был момо, потому что, казалось, совсем не заметил прихода Шебунина, который, едва ступивши на порог, отвесил ему пренизкий поклон.
- Я к твоей милости пришел, Куру Хунг! - сказал Шебунин, кланяясь снова.
Толстый Куру Хунг поднял голову и снова начал хлебать момо.
- Ты, говорят, не во гнев будь сказано... - сказал, собираясь с духом, БФ-овец, - я веду об этом речь не для того, чтобы тебе нанесть какую обиду, - приходишься немного сродни Махакале.
Проговоря эти слова, Шебунин испугался, подумав, что выразился все еще напрямик и вынуждает йогина нарушить обет сам_а_я; и, ожидая, что Куру Хунг, схвативши кадушку вместе с мискою, пошлет ему прямо в голову, отсторонился немного и закрылся рукавом, чтобы горячая жижа с момо не обрызгала ему лица.
Но Куру Хунг взглянул и снова начал хлебать. Ободренный БФ-овец решился продолжать:
- К тебе пришел, Куру Хунг, дай Будда тебе всего, добра всякого в довольствии, хлеба в пропорции! - Шебунин иногда умел ввернуть модное слово; в том он понаторел в бытность еще в Вологде, когда размалевывал ректору резной палисад. - Пропадать приходится мне, грешному! ничто не помогает на свете! Что будет, то будет, приходится просить помощи у самого Махакалы. Что ж, Куру Хунг? - произнес БФ-овец, видя неизменное его молчание, - как мне быть?
- Когда нужно Махакалы, то и ступай к Махакале! - отвечал Куру Хунг, не подымая на него глаз и продолжая убирать момо.
- Для того-то я и пришел к тебе, - отвечал БФ-овец, отвешивая поклон, - кроме тебя, думаю, никто на свете не знает к нему дороги.
Куру Хунг ни слова и доедал остальные момо.
- Сделай милость, человек добрый, не откажи! - наступал Шебунин, - соевого мяса ли, тофу, муки гречневой, ну, полотна, пшена или иного прочего, в случае потребности... как обыкновенно между добрыми людьми водится... не поскупимся. Расскажи хоть, как, примерно сказать, попасть к нему на дорогу?
- Тому не нужно далеко ходить, у кого Махакала в сердце, - произнес равнодушно йогин, не изменяя своего положения.
Шебунин уставил на него глаза, как будто бы на лбу его написан был черный слог ХУМ. "Что он говорит ?" - безмолвно спрашивала его мина; а полуотверстый рот готовился проглотить, как момо, первое слово.
Но Куру Хунг молчал. Он разинул рот, поглядел на момо и еще сильнее разинул рот. В это время момо выплеснул из миски, шлепнул в сметану, перевернулся на другую сторону, подскочил вверх и как раз попал ему в рот. Куру Хунг съел и снова разинул рот, и момо таким же порядком отправился снова. На себя только принимал он труд жевать и проглатывать.
"Вишь, какое диво!" - подумал БФ-овец, разинув от удивления рот, и тот же час заметил, что момо лезет и к нему в рот и уже вымазал губы сметаною. Оттолкнувши момо и вытерши губы, Шебунин начал размышлять о том, какие чудеса бывают на свете и до каких сиддхи доводит человека практика идама, заметя притом, что один только Куру Хунг может помочь ему.
"Поклонюсь ему еще, пусть растолкует хорошенько... Однако что за черт! ведь я ж вегетарианец, а он ест момо, момо с мясом! Что я, в самом деле, за дурак, стою тут и дурной кармы набираюсь! Назад!" И благочестивый БФ-овец опрометью выбежал из тибетской жральни.

----------


## куру хунг

дим буквей мниого

----------


## ullu

ну Игорь, ты даешь ) кто же 31 встречается, 31 все носятся как угорелые )))

----------


## Alex

А я вот скорее всего приду  :Smilie:  
(Жена подсказывает - главное, чтобы момо не угорели)

----------


## Ersh

Я тоже приду. Ох уж мне эта недокитайская кухня :Smilie:

----------


## sergey

А кто такие момо?

----------


## sergey

Ну в общем понятно, типа мантов, 
или галушек, судя по тексту Кармапенко.

----------


## Ersh

По-китайски маньтоу или по-нашему манты)))

----------


## Alex

А по-корейски вообще неприлично звучит  :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

*ПРЕДНОВОГОДНИЙ ПИР В ТИБЕТСКОЙ ЖРАЛЬНЕ*
*(перспективная сюрреалистическая реконструкция)*

Однажды под Новый год вознамерились два многомудрых БФ-овца, Ерш и Алекс, повидать в реале незабвенного Куру Хунга. Дошёл до них слух, что в реале Куру Хунг мягкий, пушистый и весьма благопристойный человечище, а вся неоднозначная незабвенность его проистекала из приснопамятных виртуальных сражений БФ-овских, в коих поистине уподоблялся он дальней родне Махакалы!
Вот и вознамерились Ерш с Алексом воочию лицезреть незабвенного Куру Хунга, дабы убедиться накануне Нового года в призрачности образов виртуальных. Успешно миновали они жральню хохляцкую с ряженым казаком у входа и вошли в жральню тибетскую, обойдя предварительно некоего малоросса, в тибетские одежды ряженого. Перешагнули они порог оной жральни и предстала их дальновидным взорам следующая картина: сидит умиротворённый Куру Хунг и момо поглощает, и плюс напитки - чай там и всё такое. Возрадовались Ерш с Алексом встрече и присоединились к Куру Хунговому пиршеству.  Стал их Куру Хунг угощать и потчевать, приговаривая: "Всем пришедшим момо бесплатно. И плюс напитки - чай там и всё такое". И пошёл пир на славу! И полились реки речей мудрёных! И стараниями Мнемозины, к Дхарме Будды и делам БФ-овским обратившейся, выходили даже из берегов реки эти! И уплетались момо, и выпивались напитки - чай там и всё такое. Ерш всё больше к Шаолиню мысли  и слова свои обращал, Алекс батюшек и попов по старой памяти поминал; ведь батюшка не есть поп, а поп не есть батюшка! Куру Хунг же, критикуя порядки на БФ-е, больше других на момо напирал, и на напитки - чай там и всё такое. Долго ли они так пировали - сие неведомо. Но момо меньше не становилось, как, впрочем, и напитков. И реки речей мудрёных не иссякали. Вдруг молвил Алекс: "Эх, Река-Рука! А не спеть ли нам что-нибудь из Шевчука?!" Ответствовал Куру Хунг: "Ох, Херука!" А Ерш, всё больше переносясь помыслами своими в далёкий Шаолинь, выдохнул: "Намо Амитофо!" И были пред ними момо, и плюс напитки - чай там и всё такое...
И так ели, пили и пели они в ознаменование сей знаменательной встречи, пока их кармическое коллективное вИдение не явило пред ними следующую череду удивительных видЕний: неожиданно узрели они прямо над собой, в пространстве тибетской жральни, неких полуматериальных Евразийца и Антиазиопийца, нещадно побивающих друг друга мечами мыслеформ  и выпускающих ордусские и азиопские стрелы. "Это ещё что за виртуал в реале!", - воскликнул Куру Хунг. Но в пространстве тибетской жральни продолжали возникать чудеснейшие образы: вот Скайку скачет на коне самостийном, вот Уллу на метле летит, вот Пампкин Хеад на Валааме в вигваме сидит, а Аня ему бочонок мёда несёт, вот Шубхар в доспехи облачился, вот БТР телеги толкает, вот Вао Цзы под кипарисом сидит, вот Топпер кур на курятнике просвещает, вот Сергей Ракитин ригпометр ищет, вот Банзай в доджо о матче Россия - Англия думает и бормочет: "МУ, мбо, МУ, мбо, МУ, мбо...", вот Алерт божественное колесо крутит, вот Дима Саб в Диму Сабчунчина превращается, вот Игорь Берхин горячую зелёную жидкость пьёт, вот Нероли бабочкой промелькнула, вот ДО1 в пещере великий текст переводит, вот Борис посреди России размышляет, вот Таши чудной птицей над буддийскими монастырями парит, вот Доржо Дугаров на монгольском языке речь о бурятском суверенитете произносит, вот Нандзед Дорже тантрическим хохотом хохочет, вот Вольтанг практикует, вот Бао боксирует, вот Легба вудствует, вот Ассаджи тхеравадствует, вот Шаман шаманствует, вот Спокойный спокойствует... а вот и сам Модератор в лотосе восседает! 
"Амитофо", - вновь выдохнул Ерш. "Ох, Херука!", - произнёс Куру Хунг. "Ах, Река-Рука!", - изумлённо воскликнул Алекс. И лежали пред ними момо, и плюс напитки - чай там и всё такое. И парили над ними образы чудесные, порождённые их коллективным кармическим вИдением. И раздались вдруг в пространстве жральни тибетской звуки песни знакомой: "Ох, Волга-Волга матушка, буддийская река..." И лежали момо, и плюс напитки - чай там и всё такое. И усиливались звуки песни знакомой. И слушали, затаив дыхание, Ерш, Алекс и Куру Хунг. И таяли образы чудесные: от Модератора в лотосе до Евразийца с Антиазиопийцем сражающихся. И из тумана тающих образов стал постепенно вырисовываться единый, величественный и прекрасный, образ, заполняющий всё пространство жральни тибетской - образ Поросёнка! И сидели, замерев, Куру Хунг, Алекс и Ерш. И стояли пред ними момо, и плюс напитки - чай там и всё такое. И гремели уже на всю жральню тибетскую звуки песни знакомой: "Ох, Волга-Волга матушка, буддийская река!" А Поросёнок всё рос и возвеличивался, обретая отчётливые и великолепные очертания! И поглотил Поросёнок момо, и плюс напитки - чай там и всё такое.  И изрёк Поросёнок: "ХРЮ-ХРЮ-ХРЮ!!!" И растаяли образы Ерша, Алекса и Куру Хунга в сознании Поросёнка! И представил Поросёнок Куру Хунга, едущего в Кунсангар! И представил Поросёнок Ерша и Алекса, возвращающихся к семьям своим праздновать Новый год, год Огненного Поросёнка!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Поздравляю всех форумчан, действующих и от БФ-а отчаливших, с наступающим годом Красной Свиньи! :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

А где "так я слышал"?  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Справедливости ради - цвет года - красный, символ года - свинья. А не красная свинья, как наверное, хотелось бы антиазиопийцам  :Smilie: 
Кстати, с наступающим годом Китая в России!

----------


## Ersh

1. Групповое фото - Alex c семьей и Куру
2.  Куру и Alex
3. Яж сказал - маньтоу!!!

----------


## Alex

새해를 추카합니다!    Момо все же угорели... :Frown:   Говорят, место встречи изменить нельзя. Вот мы и пришли. Но "Шаншунг" (Самсунг по-шепелявому) сам или шам куда-то ушпарился на Новый Год, видимо, штоб ушпеть в Тибете шправить 2007. Поэтому мы стояли под двумя светофорами и на двух трамавайных шпалах (туда и обратно, только трамвай сломался, поэтому живы остались) и нас снимали на телевидении сам Куру-Хунг. :Big Grin:   Прибыв на месте, думали, как быть дальше. :Confused:   Алекс оперативно думал :Cool:  , где срочно найти замену этим угоревшим момо. На него сверху величественно смотрела девушка. Вернее, то что от нее осталось, серая неподвижная голова, торчащая из стены на уровне где-то третьего этажа. Не пугайтесь, :EEK!:   это всего лишь архитектурная деталь, маскарона называется, по-гречески. Если кто будет подходить к "Шаншунгу" обязательно посмотрите наверх. Что Алекс и сделал . Вам там ОНА улыбнется . Помахав ей на прощание рукой, :Smilie:   Алекс быстро нас повел, как великий Сусанин, (только честный), в Алексову момозамену. Завел нас в сладкие дебри "Рахат Лукум". Там тибецкие момо заговорили по-узбецки, короче, угорая, переплавились в манты. Туда же чуть погодя, приплыл и Ерш. :Stick Out Tongue:    С фототехникой.  Куру-Хунг пил океан красного вина и немного гейзера, т.е. просто газировки, Алекс пил  Чорного моря черного чая, а Ерш пил Байкал зеленого чая, прикусывая куском шоколадного берега, а остальное алексово семейство по прудику соков. В отличие от них Куру и Ерш манты есть не стали, потому что это все же не момо. Зато Куру-хунгу подали восхитительное блюдо в плоском пепельницеобразном горшке. Кусочки мяса с упоением плавали в  соусе с  разноцветными мини-карликовыми помидорками и длинным обоюдоострым красным перцем...  Вобщем, поговорили на разные буддистские темы, старо- и новогодние, про Далай-Ламу и пр., на фоне безмятежно счастливого пейзажа. Алекс,  не раз пытавшийся деликатно  :Cool:  убегать в одно место, не раз громко  :Big Grin:  ударялся в громадную толстую лампу Алладина, которая толстыми веревками подвешена к потолку, коих немало понавешено: бери - не хочу. Только джиннов в них уже нет, они угорели еще на стадии включения электричества, кто они теперь в последующей жизни, может, кто подскажет. Алексов Васек ждал обещанных папой акул, настоящих. 
<8-(((((((((((((-<   (Это акула) (это высшее смайликовое искусство - произведение Алекса)
 Они там недалеко плавали, там, за трамвайной линией, где трамвай сломался.  Но решил папа, что бедных акул заперли в аквариуме, потому что их хозяева носятся незнамо где, как угорелые, в поисках акульевого Дед Мороза, чтоб испросить совета, выпустить ли акул в Чистые пруды на радость людям.  Оставался в сладком "Рахат Лукуме" один Хуру-Кунг, медитировать с папиросой в зубах и докупаться в остатках океана, кармическим или дхармическим взором в дымке простираться по почти пустым рахат-лукумским дебрям, чтоб  пожелать всем-всем, и  непришедшим в том числе, Нового Года и всего самого наилучшего! 

отчет (теперь уже новогодней) алексовой дакини:  "С Новым Годом! Желаем вам всем Счастья, крепкого йоговского здоровья, радиоуправляемых сновидений и джонанговых (и не только) счастливых страданий с хорошим концом!"  :Smilie:  

(Это мы шампанское на Новый год пьем, если кто не понял - Алекс).

----------


## Alex

Касаемо акул - там рядом есть магазин морских аквариумов, где в этих самых аквариумах плавают всамделишные акулы (конечно, не такие, как в "Челюстях", но все же настоящие). Очень красиво, дети в восторге. Да и взрослые тоже.

----------

